# For those who've been in an accident, w/ pax...



## Zardoz (Jan 8, 2017)

Just curious to hear some advice , perspective , or even horror stories from those of you who have been in an accident (even a minor fender bender) when you had pax in the car , and how that changed things.

Needless to say , gettin in a car accident is always a stressful thing , but can imagine it is even more so when you are headed to pick up pax , or already have them in your car ( in which case, you may have to contact or calm em down) .

I can imagine that even if the accident was not your fault ( say if you were rear-ended) , and there was no damage , that there have been impatient / entitled pax out there who have and will still complain , demand you keep moving without exchanging insurance info , or calling Uber/Lyft (I drive for both) and your own insurance company . 

Are most people just forced to cancel the ride , and ask the pax to request another one ? 

Or have some of you gotten your cars going again , only to have the pax passive - aggressively complain / 1-start you & Comment about it afterwards ?

I guess I am asking both out of curiosity and necessity -- I haven't been in an accident yet (knock wood ! ) and know that we do not have an insurance "card " for either Uber/Lyft to carry around to show the other car .


----------



## BillGinCT (May 29, 2017)

The insurance card is stated on the Waybill in Uber. Not sure about Lyft. I drive for both, and I could not locate any insurance info for Lyft in the app.

As for making the passenger wait, they can decide if they are going to wait or cancel and request a new ride. They can demand all they want, but I sure as hell am not leaving the scene of an accident because THEY are inconvenienced! Chances are you are going to get a 1-star rating anyway. I got one just for hitting the curb of a tight driveway with insufficient lighting. I'm sure there are some sympathetic passengers out there, but I just wouldn't count on it.

Word of advice to all, ALWAYS take pictures. Even if there is no damage. There is nothing to prevent them from hitting something else and blaming you later on. I have not been in any accidents luckily, I don't know if the police take photos or not, but have been trying to make sure my rear is covered in any event.

I'm proud to say that I follow speed limits and double-check at turns, so if I am in accident, it most likely wouldn't be my fault. I don't care if the passenger is in a hurry or not. If I suspect I am getting a low rating, I give them one right back, so I don't hopefully don't have to deal with them in the future.

I really wish for a union to cover rideshare drivers someday soon, because the crap we deal with day in and day out is always on us.


----------



## Zardoz (Jan 8, 2017)

Ok thanks ! Yeah surprised more ppl havent chimed in here , to describe accidents they have been in where the pax were giving them grief over it , telling them to just keep driving , etc (if it's the driver's fault , i understand ) . 

i personally would rather have them Cancel the ride and have them request another than have to deal with the stress of both taking responsibility for the accident and keeping a pax calm ...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Zardoz said:


> Ok thanks ! Yeah surprised more ppl havent chimed in here , to describe accidents they have been in where the pax were giving them grief over it , telling them to just keep driving , etc (if it's the driver's fault , i understand ) .


That's because almost everyone that has had an accident with the Uber app on have not faired too well and quit. After being told that their vehicle is not covered or paying a deductible as high as $2500 has upset many a driver. You're basically on your own out the when it comes to tickets and accidents. That's what "Be your own boss" really means.


----------

